# Dwarf Clover



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I am looking for Dwarf Clover (Marsilea Minuta).... I heard they are easy to maintain and make a great foreground. Any idea where I can find some? 

Thanks!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't seen it, but I would like some as well. I know of someone out west in Calgary who's said she would mail it to Ontario (and it survives well). I'm not sure if I saw this on Aquabid or here on GTAA. But I will try and dig up the thread...

The only marsilea sp. that I've seen is m. crenata.

*EDIT: *here is the link - her GTAA name is fishclubgirl - http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13126&highlight=marsilea+crenata


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ask Menagerie - I know they are bringing in a pretty killer plant shipment next week.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Ask Menagerie - I know they are bringing in a pretty killer plant shipment next week.


Marsilea minuta is ordered but probably won't arrive. Oriental Aquarium (where the plants come from) list it as ** very low stock** so it rarely arrives. We usually get M. crenata which in it's submersed growth form is very similar.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I haven't seen it, but I would like some as well. I know of someone out west in Calgary who's said she would mail it to Ontario (and it survives well). I'm not sure if I saw this on Aquabid or here on GTAA. But I will try and dig up the thread...
> 
> The only marsilea sp. that I've seen is m. crenata.
> 
> *EDIT: *here is the link - her GTAA name is fishclubgirl - http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13126&highlight=marsilea+crenata


Cool! I really wanna be able to find some dwarf clover... otherwise, what other nice foreground are there? something that is relatively easy to keep.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

archgop said:


> Cool! I really wanna be able to find some dwarf clover... otherwise, what other nice foreground are there? something that is relatively easy to keep.


I really liked m. crenata. It's relatively low growing and spreads pretty fast. I didn't like Echinodorus Tenellus as my tank was too small. I'm trying dwarf hairgrass but it is slow to grow. Any of the really good carpeting plants require high light, nutrient rich soil, and good CO2.

I like anubias as a foreground colour, and it grows really, really well in my conditions. a. Nana has a new leaf each week it seems.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I really liked m. crenata. It's relatively low growing and spreads pretty fast. I didn't like Echinodorus Tenellus as my tank was too small. I'm trying dwarf hairgrass but it is slow to grow. Any of the really good carpeting plants require high light, nutrient rich soil, and good CO2.
> 
> I like anubias as a foreground colour, and it grows really, really well in my conditions. a. Nana has a new leaf each week it seems.


I can also attest to this, somewhat anyway. I have experience with the e.t., the narrow kind and anubias nana. Anubias nana is awesome obviouslly , I have it in two tanks and 1 week per leaf is the rate mine seem to be going at aswell, which isn't bad but it would take forever for it to actually carpet. I'm having moderate success with e.t., it grows and spreads ok for medium light and no CO2, but has accumlated like fuzz algae or something. I'm going to try giving them root tabs at some point to see if that helps. M.crenata is one I would really like to try, so I'm also looking to buy some I guess lol.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i cut my nana anubias' rhizomes, well, I had 3 plants, now I have two large, and 3 small, but I can split the large ones and get more coverage. I should do that soon.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Guys what about Glossostigma elatinoides or riccia flutans? Do u have any experience with them?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have trimmed _Riccia fluitans_ underwater with no harmful effects (other than to have little pieces of Riccia floating around inside the aquarium).


----------

